# 7 up, 7 down



## Hardwood (Jan 30, 2017)

Good Hunt Saturday, jumped 7 and killed 7. Dogs ran great.


----------



## shotgun shorty (Jan 30, 2017)

WTG Hardwood looks like you had good hunt


----------



## brian lancaster (Jan 30, 2017)

that's a great hunt chad


----------



## antharper (Jan 30, 2017)

Heck yeah , congrats , I love hearing me some beagles , but looks like u only got 6 1/2


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice! I see a great meal in your future!


----------



## specialk (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice!!.....the other half of that rabbit is probably inside a belly that's resting inside that dog box!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 31, 2017)

Some good ol bigguns!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice, is that box on a receiver hitch or made off that rack?


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 2, 2017)

great hunt Chad !


----------



## 7mmMag (Feb 2, 2017)

Let's get a look at that whole trailer. It looks pretty good from what I can tell.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice. Love hearing some good races.


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks  yall, that's a buddy of our trailer. It's a nice rig. Let's all say a little prayer for some cool weather for the next couple weeks. I'm Bout tired of this springtime weather in February!


----------



## specialk (Feb 13, 2017)

Hardwood said:


> I'm Bout tired of this springtime weather in February!



I despise hunting in warm weather!....my dogs run better below 50......


----------

